# We look GREAT!!



## thedaras (17 May 2011)

WOW,just watched the arrival of the Queen and wow does Ireland look good.

Listening to the commentators on Sky news and they said it was impeccable..

We should be very proud of ourselves for putting on such a brilliant show,and very proud of those involved, well done to them.

She seemed very at ease as did Our President .

As they are saying on Sky we are doing it in style and with dignity..

At long last ...


----------



## ney001 (17 May 2011)

Agree completely but can't shake that feeling that some idiots are going to mess it up - plenty of hoax threats to come this week I imagine!


----------



## thedaras (17 May 2011)

Yep..I hear ya! I hope it goes really well..
We should keep this thread for all the positives..
So far anyway, we really do look great,I think Id want to come here,if I wasn't already here


----------



## Sunny (17 May 2011)

I think the following says it all about the support that these nutters have. From RTE

Over 60 supporters of the Republican Éirígí Party are holding a sit down protest in O'Connell Street

No protestors have turned up for the Republican Sinn Féin demonsttration which was planned for the church at St Mary's Place in Dublin at midday this morning.
The only people who arrived were four journalists in response to a press release issued by the organisation.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 May 2011)

Completely agree, looks great and very nicely done.


----------



## Sunny (17 May 2011)

We should have got Jedward to meet her instead of Eamonn though. Or Joan Burton if we had to send a politician!


----------



## horusd (17 May 2011)

Watched it on SKY . Actually I felt emotional about it. Thinking of all the water under the bridge, and  delighted to see the respect the Queen got, and remembering  all the awful dark days of bombs, deaths, sectarianism, marches and histrionics that so soiled the past. Also thinking of PC Ronan Kerr today. 

Well done to McAleese, the Queen and all who made this happen. I don't care what this is costing, it's worth it. We got to take our country back from the thugs who think they set the agenda and define nationalism.

 Hears praying (good one for an atheist!!) that it all goes off well.


----------



## Staples (17 May 2011)

horusd said:


> Actually I felt emotional about it.


 

Me too!  I haven't felt like this since Italia 90.  What's up with me?

As for the nutters/extremists, it's probably no different wherever a Head of State visits.


----------



## Teatime (17 May 2011)

horusd said:


> well done to mcaleese, the queen and all who made this happen. I don't care what this is costing, it's worth it. We got to take our country back from the thugs who think they set the agenda and define nationalism.
> 
> Hears praying (good one for an atheist!!) that it all goes off well.



+1


----------



## pinkyBear (17 May 2011)

> Well done to McAleese, the Queen and all who made this happen. I don't care what this is costing, it's worth it. We got to take our country back from the thugs who think they set the agenda and define nationalism.
> 
> Hears praying (good one for an atheist!!) that it all goes off well.



I completely agree, what was sad though is that there were no spectators in O Connell Street - now I know it couldn't be risked - but she got a great cheer in TCD which was nice....

By the way I loved her outfits!!!


----------



## horusd (17 May 2011)

She is seriously looking good for an auld wan of 85 alright! I was wondering about all those steps in the garden, thankfully no problemo.


----------



## MrMan (17 May 2011)

horusd said:


> Well done to McAleese, the Queen and all who made this happen. I don't care what this is costing, it's worth it. We got to take our country back from the thugs who think they set the agenda and define nationalism.



I don't think this was what the PR exercise was about though. No matter what 'thugs' think it isn't necessary to take it back considering that the majority of Irish people don't agree with sectarian violence from either side of the divide.
It would have been nice though to see some irish people allowed onto their own streets considering the cost and the occassion. If they were so concerned with protecting her, i'm sure a queenmobile could have been arranged.


----------



## Yorrick (17 May 2011)

The queenmobile isn't available. They are getting it ready for one of the Presidential candidates


----------



## Betsy Og (17 May 2011)

Seems to have been a great success so far. Sky were loving it anyway. At least the tight security gives an excuse for empty streets - if it was a welcome for one and all (ok, subject to searches etc etc), but few bothered to turn up then that would be weirder.

I saw one article saying while its all cordial and she is welcomed by the vast majority of people, you wont see too many union flags flying. Could we encourage them to change that flag ??!!


----------



## oldnick (17 May 2011)

I felt angry looking at the empty streets -empty because of fascist thugs' threats , which to a small extent they carried out  this p.m. with such patriotic actions as throwing stones at gardai.


----------



## Guest105 (17 May 2011)

oldnick said:


> I felt angry looking at the empty streets -empty because of fascist thugs' threats , which to a small extent they carried out this p.m. with such patriotic actions as throwing stones at gardai.


 

Yeah, It was sort of eerie to see the streets so empty, they should have been  thronged with people waving and smiling.  It would also have done wonders for our image abroad and for the tourism and all because of a few mindless thugs. 

However, I am sure the trip will be a great success and it will be nice to see Cameron  joining her her tomorrow.


----------



## RonanC (17 May 2011)

Today, we were contained within a secure area at the Garden of Rememberance, we were all screened, vetted, checked, and so on, but during the visit, we were locked behind doors, and windows closed, yet a certain few "special" people were allowed get up and close in Trinity... I wonder why.


----------



## Niall M (18 May 2011)

Watching the Queens visit yesterday, one very important question came to mind : What does she keep in her handbag?


----------



## horusd (18 May 2011)

Niall M said:


> Watching the Queens visit yesterday, one very important question came to mind : What does she keep in her handbag?


 
Her mobile, a fold-up sword for dishing out quick knighthood and a bit of lippy. 

BTW I was reading the online blogs in British newspapers, very good overall reactions to the visit.

Looking forward to hearing what the Queen says tonight.


----------



## JP1234 (18 May 2011)

Niall M said:


> Watching the Queens visit yesterday, one very important question came to mind : What does she keep in her handbag?




There was a book about this ( and other Royal Secrets)  a few years back. Apparently she has good luck charms, lipstick, photos an "s" hook to hang her handbag off the table!


----------



## Yorrick (18 May 2011)

One is looking forwards to a few pints this morning. One will need them to put up with Enda Kenny and Mary McAleese


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 May 2011)

One needs to remove chips from ones shoulders!


----------



## Niall M (18 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> There was a book about this ( and other Royal Secrets) a few years back. Apparently she has good luck charms, lipstick, photos an "s" hook to hang her handbag off the table!


 /

what about her credit union book? the visit is going very well thank god. we do look great!


----------



## liaconn (18 May 2011)

It was an awful pity to see the empty streets as the Queen was driven to the Garden of Remembrance. An awful lot of the so called 'patriots' who object to people being allowed to move on don't even particularly care about the six counties. They are just thugs and misfits looking for any cause to hitch their wagon to. If Britain suddenly handed us back Northern Ireland, they would be off finding another anti establishment issue to become 'passionate' about.


----------



## Sunny (18 May 2011)

I was out last night and these two fellows that were part of the group I was in started going on about how it was a disgrace that the Queen was in the Garden of Remembrance. I asked them when they last visited the Garden since it obviously held such importance to them. Of course they had never been there.

Looking at the news with those protestors, I see the same thing. Most of them were just young scumbags looking to cause trouble. They know nothing about history, doubt they had ever set foot in Northern Ireland and are probably reading the sun or the daily mail today to get their news.

I can understand people with genuine Nationalist views feeling uncomfortable with the trip. I actually think Gerry Adams and Sinn Fein deserve some credit for not hijacking the event beyond releasing some balloons. Joe Higgins actually gave a interview to CNN that was more damaging than sanything SF have had to say on the matter.

I agree about the empty streets. It didn't look good.


----------



## micmclo (18 May 2011)

Away to the War Memorial Gardens today in Islandbridge. I live nearby and the army have sealed off the Chapelizod entry for the last few days. I believe the Gardai are manning the Islandbridge side.
The soldiers at the gate look bored stupid. At least they've a tent and a small camp setup further down the Liffey path.

The gardens are beautiful though and a hidden gem for Dublin. I'd say a lot don't know about them

Some nice pics here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_National_War_Memorial_Gardens


----------



## Sunny (18 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> Away to the War Memorial Gardens today in Islandbridge. I live nearby and the army have sealed off the Chapelizod entry for the last few days. I believe the Gardai are manning the Islandbridge side.
> The soldiers at the gate look bored stupid. At least they've a tent and a small camp setup further down the Liffey path.
> 
> The gardens are beautiful though and a hidden gem for Dublin. I'd say a lot don't know about them
> ...


 
Yeah they are beautiful. I always tell tourists to visit them.


----------



## gipimann (18 May 2011)

Sunny said:


> .
> 
> Looking at the news with those protestors, I see the same thing. Most of them were just young scumbags looking to cause trouble. They know nothing about history, doubt they had ever set foot in Northern Ireland and are probably reading the sun or the daily mail today to get their news.


 
Saw a pic of the protestors yesterday...guy in the centre of the scuffles was wearing a Man U shirt....mixed messages or what!


----------



## Liamos (18 May 2011)

Watching the Queen in Croke Park. Surreal, surreal, surreal. But brilliant!


----------



## michaelm (18 May 2011)

thedaras said:


> She seemed very at ease as did Our President .


Why wouldn't they, both being unelected Heads of State .  I'm probably in a small minority in that I'm not gushing about the visit; but if it's good for tourism, then great.


----------



## Betsy Og (18 May 2011)

In fairness I think they tackled most of the thorny issues with the visit to Garden of Remembrance & Croke Park.

I would however say that the families of the Dublin & Monaghan bombings deserve better (files released), but that is not within the gift of the Queen so no point blaming her.

As a staunch GAA man I think it was great to show off the stadium, the culture, and substantially deal with the view that is sometimes spouted that the GAA is all armchair republicanism. Maybe she'll be over the see timber broken on the 2nd Sunday in September.

After today the heavy lifting should be over and all concerned may get to relax a bit and not have such 'hand of history' stuff.


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2011)

gipimann said:


> Saw a pic of the protestors yesterday...guy in the centre of the scuffles was wearing a Man U shirt....mixed messages or what!



He's only morto, but the Celtic one was in de wash.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> He's only morto, but the Celtic one was in de wash.



That's Celtic with an "S". (Isn't a disgrace the way those people living in the Northern part of Britain can't pronounce “Celtic”? Do they think the “Seltic” tribe used to live in Britain and Ireland?)


----------



## Rovers1901 (19 May 2011)

Purple said:


> That's Celtic with an "S". (Isn't a disgrace the way those people living in the Northern part of Britain can't pronounce “Celtic”? Do they think the “Seltic” tribe used to live in Britain and Ireland?)



Apparently Brother Walfrid (Irish founder of the club) did pronounce it with the "K" sound as opposed to the "S" sound, but that was lost in the passage of time and ramblings of Glaswegians presumably.


----------



## PaddyW (19 May 2011)

Have to say I was immensely proud of our President's speech last night. She came across magnificently. A great advert for Ireland.


----------



## JP1234 (19 May 2011)

PaddyW said:


> Have to say I was immensely proud of our President's speech last night. She came across magnificently. A great advert for Ireland.


  Agree. To be honest I don't really pay much attention to The President but I think she has been a fantastic host. Both her and her husband seem to get on well with HM and The Duke and I think they have done a fantastic job.


----------



## gipimann (19 May 2011)

Purple said:


> That's Celtic with an "S". (Isn't a disgrace the way those people living in the Northern part of Britain can't pronounce “Celtic”? Do they think the “Seltic” tribe used to live in Britain and Ireland?)


 
Isn't the Anglo-Celt newspaper (based in Cavan, I think?) pronounced  "Anglo-Selt"?    I'm sure that's how it's referred to on the Regional Newspaper reports on RTÉ drivetime!   Maybe the clue to the pronounciation is in the "Anglo" bit?!


----------



## Pique318 (19 May 2011)

Sunny said:


> .... are probably reading the sun or the daily mail today to get their news.
> 
> .


I saw on the news some morons burning the Union flag....one of the ones The Sun gave out for the WC. Nice 'Sun' logo prominently shown.
So they bought The Sun, kept the flag, and then when the Queen of England visited, they burned it.
The mind boggles....


----------



## RMCF (19 May 2011)

Thought the HQ of Horse Racing Ireland (is it called 'The Stud'?) looked well today.

Some money washing around that place! Then again, they get plenty of tax breaks.


----------



## Mpsox (20 May 2011)

gipimann said:


> Saw a pic of the protestors yesterday...guy in the centre of the scuffles was wearing a Man U shirt....mixed messages or what!


 
Here's a guide to such people

http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/articles/a-guide-to-bar-stool-republicans


----------



## Latrade (20 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Here's a guide to such people
> 
> http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/articles/a-guide-to-bar-stool-republicans


 

Well given this:

http://www.broadsheet.ie/2011/05/20/live-from-the-rebel-county/

I can see where they're coming from.


----------



## horusd (20 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Here's a guide to such people
> 
> http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/articles/a-guide-to-bar-stool-republicans


 

Brilliant mpsox!


----------

